# The "Your Stroszek and the Idiot" Thread



## Stawks (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, it's a simple thread. You're going to kill yourself. Don't ask why, how the hell should I know. But you're going to go through with it, tonight. Before you do, you listen to one album, and watch one movie. What are they?

I'd watch Dr. Strangelove, I think. Because it's maybe the funniest movie ever made, and I might be able to trick people into associating it with me, making them remember me as a much funnier man.

I would than listen to In the Aeroplane Over the Sea. Yeah, obvious hipster is obvious. But whatever. The album is beautiful, and I think that if I was going to kill myself I'd like to be thinking beautiful thoughts. :3c


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 25, 2010)

Stawks, I know it hurts, but don't kill yourself.

I am 100% certain that is the point of this thread, regardless of what you just posted.


----------



## The Aeroplane (Feb 25, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Ok, it's a simple thread. You're going to kill yourself. Don't ask why, how the hell should I know. But you're going to go through with it, tonight. Before you do, you listen to one album, and watch one movie. What are they?


The movie would be either _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ or _Dark City_, I suppose, or maybe _A Scanner Darkly_--something that would leave me with the idea that endings aren't really as final as they seem.

The album's a tougher one. I have so many...maybe one by Modest Mouse. Very few bands have songs that can make me cry and feel hopeful at the same time.



> I'd watch Dr. Strangelove, I think. Because it's maybe the funniest movie ever made, and I might be able to trick people into associating it with me, making them remember me as a much funnier man.
> 
> I would than listen to In the Aeroplane Over the Sea. Yeah, obvious hipster is obvious. But whatever. The album is beautiful, and I think that if I was going to kill myself I'd like to be thinking beautiful thoughts. :3c


I would've picked these, had you not beaten me to it.
I think I like you.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2010)

Movie: Akira
Album: Porcupine Tree- Stars Die    (compilation)


----------



## lowkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Movie: Brazil
Album: The Cure, seventeen seconds.

just for that final push over the edge.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 25, 2010)

Way to be Ian Curtis, Stawks.

Album: Souvlaki, by Slowdive. Or Geogaddi. I can't decide which.

Spirted Away.

And I would take alot of shots of whiskey or any strong drink, and go hang myself before the movie ends.


----------



## torachi (Feb 25, 2010)

Movie: Videodrome. Long live the new flesh
Album: Pink Floyd's Wish You Were Here


----------



## Stawks (Feb 25, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> Way to be Ian Curtis, Stawks.



Hey, you're not supposed to get that. Stop it. Ok, I accept. Fine.

I like that you chose an album I've never heard of. It forces me to expand my mind. Which is weird but fun.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 25, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hey, you're not supposed to get that. Stop it. Ok, I accept. Fine.
> 
> I like that you chose an album I've never heard of. It forces me to expand my mind. Which is weird but fun.


 
Listen to it. Shoegaze is the shit.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 25, 2010)

The Great Misdirect (BTBAM)

and for movie I'd have to say Totoro... Yeah.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Feb 25, 2010)

Album is a toughie. I don't really have an answer for that, though I know it would not be anything by Modest Mouse. I like them sure, but they'd be terrible to die to. ):

Good Bye Lenin! soundtrack maybe idk.

But my movie would have to be:


The Aeroplane said:


> _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_


I won't say it's my favourite movie but damn I like it a lot.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 25, 2010)

Easog said:


> Album is a toughie. I don't really have an answer for that, though I know it would not be anything by Modest Mouse. I like them sure, but they'd be terrible to die to. ):
> 
> Good Bye Lenin! soundtrack maybe idk.
> 
> ...


 
Goodbye Lenin was a hillarious film. 

I am suprised that no hipster has yet put Everything is Illuminated, Donnie Darko, or Little Miss Sunshine.


----------

